# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  D1-kortin suorittaminen, ammattipätevyys?

## hessu799

Moikka.
Mulla on C kortti ja kuorma-autoa ajellut vuosia ni on toki kuorma-auton ammattipätevyys voimassa 2019 asti.

Aion hommata D1 kortin,onko tietoa miten sen saisi edullisemmin?googlen mukaan autokoulussa n. 1500e hinta ei ilmeisesti sisällä linja-auton ammattipätevyyttä?
Asun Helsingin kupeessa.

Kun ajan pienois linja-auto kortin D1 pitääkö mun suorittaa linja-auton ammattipätevyys 35 tuntia koulunpenkillä vai käykö siinä nykyinen kuorma-auton ammattipätevyys.
Kiitos.

----------


## Karosa

> Aion hommata D1 kortin,onko tietoa miten sen saisi edullisemmin?googlen mukaan autokoulussa n. 1500e hinta ei ilmeisesti sisällä linja-auton ammattipätevyyttä?
> Asun Helsingin kupeessa.
> 
> Kun ajan pienois linja-auto kortin D1 pitääkö mun suorittaa linja-auton ammattipätevyys 35 tuntia koulunpenkillä vai käykö siinä nykyinen kuorma-auton ammattipätevyys.
> Kiitos.


Moro, suosittelen sulle että hakisit Stadin aikuisopistoon tai vastaavaan koulutusyksikköön ja ajaisit ihan D-kortin, jossa se ei maksa sinulle kuin viranomaiskulut.

D1 tai D puolella ei käy tavaraliikenteen ammattipätevyys, vaan se pitää laajentaa henkilöliikenteen ammattipätevyyteen. Laajennuksen kesto riippuukin sitten monista tekijöistä.

----------


## hessu799

Moi.Kiitos vastauksesta,mietin D kortin ajamista mutta mietin mitä koulutuksenjärjestäjä tykkää ku etenkin työharjottelu paikkaa haen ni haenkin ajamaan vain pienois linja-autoa. Vai vaatiikoha koulu että D kortti koulutuksessa että työharjoittelu paikka on harjoittelupaikka sellainen jossa ajetaan n.s oikeaa linja-autoa.

----------


## hana

> Moi.Kiitos vastauksesta,mietin D kortin ajamista mutta mietin mitä koulutuksenjärjestäjä tykkää ku etenkin työharjottelu paikkaa haen ni haenkin ajamaan vain pienois linja-autoa. Vai vaatiikoha koulu että D kortti koulutuksessa että työharjoittelu paikka on harjoittelupaikka sellainen jossa ajetaan n.s oikeaa linja-autoa.


Ei välttämättä, TTS on iso toimija pääkaupunkiseudulla, kannattaa kysyä sieltä.

----------

